# Installation win 8



## ravi124 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have downloaded win 8 consumer preview in iso format. I have win 7 operating system and i want to dual boot it with win 8. steps to install win 8???:nono::nono:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have another drive or partition to install

then just boot from the disk and clean install it there


----------

